# College Station Area Places to Fish



## XtremeAngler

I just started going to A&M. I am mainly a saltwater fisherman but I have fished retention ponds and parks for bass where I grew up. Are there any parks or public spots to fish for bass around here? I know of Gibbons of course but I have heard that it is not the best for bass fishing. No boat either so I'm grounded to the shoreline. Not looking for awesome quality fish, just a place to go relax once in a while.


----------



## randyrandy

Gibbons.
Do a search here and read the reports.


----------



## bueyescowboy

hey extreme....summerville isn't to far away...lets see..hum....guess i d better look at a map but its near caldwell...take the hwy that goes to snook.....decent fishing. Cats, white bass, crappie, and black bass are there. But better yet, in the summer all them college gals go there....and the fishing gets better....wooo hooo.
ok i looked it up...take hwy 60 ...to lyons..then left on 36. and the correct spelling is somerville. look on mapquest..its fairly close.
check out fayette county lake too. its close to that area i believe but I never fished there.


----------



## katjim00

You can go to lake bryan as well. Plenty of fish in there and lots of area to walk around to fish. Somerville is another like stated above, big creek marina is a good place to sit down and do some crappie fishing there. Gibbons is full of bass, cats, and crappie but I think you really need a boat there as well. Central park in college station is full of catfish, stap you some chicken livers on there and have at it.

Man I miss College Station.


----------



## SwampRat

First of all, congrats on picking such a fine institution to continue your education, it doesn't get much better....Work hard!!

Now as far as fishing without a boat, hook yourself up with a fishing group called Aggie Anglers. They have boat owners and non-boat owners alike and fish various places in the area. Though I haven't been involved with them for many years, I do know they have an active organization and it would be a great opportunity for you to fish places you would not normally have a chance to.

Good luck and keep us posted.

SR! ('93 '96)


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

I used to fish the BCS area back in the early 80's. 

Somerville is probably your best option - get to know it's patterns and you can catch fish from the bank. 

Below the dam at Somerville is good when they release water, used to catch some nice white bass. Somerville also has a lot of parks where you can just walk out into the lake and wade fish for bass where there is cover. The floating marinas at night are fun, Once I watched a school of hybrid stripers come through and snatch four cane poles and rods off of the deck; folks were fishing for crappie with bobbers & shiners and had just laid them down on the deck. Also in the Spring the white bass will run up Yegua creek to spawn

Bryan Utilities lake has good memories but I thought the fishing was lousy. I had a buddy who liked to fish the weed beds with buzz baits- he did good. I would go there and watch the stars with my girlfriend who's now my wife of 25 years. That is we'd go to the lake when we weren't at the Dixie Chicken or back in the Corps dorms 

The drive to Lake Conroe and Livingston isn't a bad drive, best option is usually below the dam bank fishing. Also the drive to Crocket for the white bass run on the Trinity was fun. Gibbons Creek was just being built when I was there so don't know much about it.

I suggest you get one of those "Roads of Texas" map and you may find some options to explore. Also I bet TAMU has a "fishing club", they did back then. We'd usually simply load a truck with a couple of buddies and go give someplace a try. More to fishing than just catching.

have fun
Louis '84


----------



## AlaskaTex

Don't forget about the Navasota and Brazos rivers where the various roads cross them. We used to fish under the Hwy 21 bridge on the Brazos for cats and gar; found some pretty cool fossils there too. Hwy 30 going toward Huntsville crosses the Navasota. Try baiting that hole with range cubes or sour corn. Hwy 6 going south also cuts the Navasota

Good luck.

AlaskaTex

The proudest member of the Fightin' Texas Aggie class of 1980! Whoop!


----------



## XtremeAngler

Thanks for all the input guys this gives me a lot of options. I'm majoring in petroleum engineering so its not like I will get to fish all the time but on the occasion that I do, I will be sure to post a report. Thanks and Gig'em!

Nathan
Class of 2013!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

You'll figure it out. 168 hours in a week minus 17 hours for class leaves 151 hours for fishing, girls, playing 42, sleeping, dancing at the Hall of Fame, a part time job, and cold beer. Not necessarily in that priority. 

My 25th class and combined Corps Company reunion was today and dang it I had issues to resolve at work and couldn't make it-I was really looking forward to seeing all my Corps buddies and embellishing some stories over a couple of beers.

make some memories!
Louis '84


----------



## Sunbeam

There are lots of places to fish around Austin. But I guess it is too late.....oh well.


----------



## XtremeAngler

Sunbeam said:


> There are lots of places to fish around Austin. But I guess it is too late.....oh well.


Yeah but what's fishing without good company?

haha just kidding


----------



## AlaskaTex

*fishing in Austin?*

Sunbeam - "There are lots of places to fish around Austin. But I guess it is too late.....oh well".

Yea like the little trout tank in the Cabela's store in Buna.

Sorry Sunbeam, I can't help it, it's genetic.

A.T.


----------



## Fishaholic

I sneak over and fish the Ponds on the golf courses around town in the evening and catch some bass. Also the George Bush Library has some fish in that little pond.


----------



## fishy

i also go to A&M and engineering and know how hard it is but you can also fish at the Geroge Bush library. Its catch and release only for some bass. Also Conroe isnt that far and during the White Bass run ive done pretty good. PM me if you ever wanna get together and fish. 

Ryan 
class of 2011


----------



## Gorda Fisher

Never did find a GOOD spot when i was there.....plenty of places to waste some time "fishing".....always made me want to get back to the coast quick!


----------



## txrowdy

All of the areas around town were pretty much mentioned already but one place i suggest is going out of town down 1179 (briarcrest exit) to where it dead ends on 2038 . Take a right and follow the backroads for as far as you want. The road crosses the navasota serveral times on old wooden bridges and huge gar (over 6 foot) can be taken on lines with cut carp. Be careful becuase the area is heavily patrolled by the game wardons and county mounties now becuase backroading/ drinking and driving back there has become a big isssue. Trust me i know...I used to live down 1179 and wrecked my truck into a tree one night...not fun. 

Best of luck and keep the spot hush hush from non fisherman....like i said people like to go back there to just drink and hunt illegally.


----------



## deebo

txrowdy, you are talking about Long Trussel road. thats a cool area.


----------



## txrowdy

i am guessing that is the name of the loop that comes back to 2038 right outside of kurten city limits. I have gotten lost on purpose so many times back there....i used to know the back way to get to hwy 30 in carlos.


----------



## allend23

*another option*

I did my internship at the Aquaculture Research and Teaching Facility. Its on the way to snook. Anyway, its got a big water reservoir and the bass fishing is outstanding! At the least, take aquaculture as an elective and they will let you fish it every once in a while. You could probably volunteer out there and fish whenever you want. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## deebo

the road that crosses the navasota with the old wooden bridges is called long trussel. where grassbur hits 2038, it turns into long trussel. never fished it up there, but i know it would be a great place to catch an old washing machine too....there are some monster gar in the navasota


----------



## Cody C

I go to A&M too. I had never bass fished before coming to school. I live for saltwater fishing. But fishing is fishing, I joined the bass team through the school. Pretty cool deal, We have 8 tourns a year through the club which qualify us to fish in FLW and Boat US tourns. Its a cool deal, and you meet others that share your interests, fishing!

You can still join if you want, we have fish the lakes within an hour 45 around; conroe, livingston, limestone, somerville, stillhouse, belton, bastrop, waco....

We have a tourn on limestone this weekend.

Check it out anglers.tamu.edu

Cody
Class of 2012!


----------



## OneOut

*Gig Em*

At Lake Bryan, drive all the way to the far northwest corner of the lake by the Sailing Club. Wade the bank from there in the spring spawn.


----------

